# Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)



## css03 (30. September 2013)

Hallo,
(ja, ich weiss das es diese frage/beitrag schon gibt aber die ist schon *9 jahre alt*.)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34843


ich stell mich kurz vor bin der Gökhan aus Hückelhoven (nähe Mönchengladbach und Aachen)

habe mich für die prüfung angemeldet die fängt im Dezember an.

da ich sehr sehr gerne schon mal vorher angeln möchte und mich in das hobby mal ein bisschen reinschnuppern will, möchte ich gerne mal vorher angeln (angelausrüstung habe ich gebraucht gekauft von jemandem der das hobby aufgegeben hat) das artgerechte töten eines fisches kenn ich auch, und weiteres. dank "Youtube und Google" 

so da ich in der nähe von MG und AC wohne wollte ich euch profis mal fragen ob ihr ein privatteich kennt (in meiner nähe max. 20km von Hückelhoven entfernt.), wo man nicht unbedingt ein angelschein braucht oder überhaupt keins braucht?

würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr meine frage respektieren würdet und nicht direkt rummeckert|supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (30. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

In NRW brauchst Du auch am Privatteich einen Angelschein.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

Da bleibt dir wahrscheinlich nur der Weg nach Holland oder Belgien, ist ja beides auch nicht allzu weit weg von dir.
Wie Ulli schon schreibt in NRW geht da wohl nix mehr, früher wurde am Forellenpuff nicht immer kontrolliert ob ein Fischereischein vorhanden ist, aber nach dieser netten NDR "Doku", wird jeder Betreiber sich die Fischereischeine zeigen lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

Du postest Deine Frage im Junganglerbereich.
Wenn Du unter 14 bist, hast Du die Möglichkeit, mit dem Jugendfischereischein in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers z.B. auch am Forellenteich zu angeln.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*



css03 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> (ja, ich weiss das es diese frage/beitrag schon gibt aber die ist schon *9 jahre alt*.)
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34843



Na da frage ich mich aber warum du nicht einfach mal den Thread gelesen hast. Vor allem ist die letzte Antwort von Ulli erst 1 Jahr alt und beantwortet genau deine Frage.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3683649&postcount=59

Aber trotzdem Willkommen ...


----------



## css03 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

Hmm... Schade...

Naja danke an alle...
dann werd ich mal bissle rumgooglen wo man in holland angeln kann "ohne" schein. Holland sind 10km von mir entfernt. trotzdem danke an alle die geantwortet haben


----------



## css03 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

habt ihr denn ein paar adressen wo man in holland angeln kann OHNE angelschein hab ein bissle rumgesucht aber wirklich nichts hilfreiches gefunden =(.
wäre super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
oder wenn jemand bei mir hier aus der nähe ist, mit dem könnte ich auch gerne mal angeln fahren   natürlich in deutschland möchte mal gerne nach genhodder in MG


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*



css03 schrieb:


> habt ihr denn ein paar adressen wo man in holland angeln kann OHNE angelschein hab ein bissle rumgesucht *aber wirklich nichts hilfreiches gefunden* =(.


In ganz Holland ..... sollte aber mit ein wenig Eigeninitiative problemlos zu finden sein. Einfach mal "niederlande angeln" in google eingeben und du wirst erschlagen vor Ergebnissen.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------



## HTK (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

Ein Bekannter (nicht-deutscher Angler) hat noch keinen deutschen Angelschein gemacht (Prüfung) und angelt seit einigen Jahren in Holland an verschiedenen Bewässern. 
Du kannst in einigen deutschen Geschäften diese Angelkarten kaufen, die sind auch nicht sehr teuer (Provinz Limburg für 45 EURO im Jahr) und dann einfach angeln. Es gibt einige Auflagen, die man beachten sollte, aber die behindern dein Angeln nicht.

Einfach mal googeln, da findet sich eine Menge!


----------



## Rheinangler24 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

Hallo, ich setze einfach mal den link für die Niederlande rein.Mußt du Dir genau durchlesen was du darfst und was nicht, sonst bekommst du mächtigen Stress da.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelnschein(privatteich)*

Ah ja, vielleicht vor dem posten erstmal die letzten 2 oder 3 Posts lesen |rolleyes


----------

